# Seafrance-good price !



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Just booked ten days in France for next year-18th Aug to 1st Sept. Return crossing for our 8M motorhome with four of us is £62 through the Caravan Club. Very pleased with the price!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good one John.

SeaFrance certainly seem to be the ones in the driving seat for low 2007 prices so far.

pete


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes John, that is good! What times are you sailing?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

We are sailing roughly lunchtime to lunchtime-I think 12.45-1.45ish (Am away from my diary!) Wasnt planning to book yet, but at that price....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, John

My wife booked yesterday (she likes to plan ahead :roll: ) - same price, I think. Sunday 22nd July - 13th August. Again, 'sensible' sailing times - out @ 9.30, back @ 15.30. We booked ours through an old fave of mine - http://www.aferry.to/cross-channel-ferry.htm

Gerald


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Gerald, i assume you got a price of £52.00 which is an excellent price for high season.

Bob


----------

